# Anyone else having TDWaterhouse login problems this morning?



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

I seem to be getting cryptic errors when trying to login to WebBroker this morning, anyone else seeing this?


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, now they have a "Service Interruption" page up instead of the login page. So I guess this isn't just me. Nice to have this happen right at market open.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Squash500 (May 16, 2009)

Same here. Also having service interruption problems.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

EasyWeb is also down (they have a warning message under the login box that says they are experiencing a service interruption).


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I pity the poor IT guy who's responsible for fixing it. His blood pressure is probably near the fatal level right now. I know, because I've been there!


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

pwm said:


> I pity the poor IT guy who's responsible for fixing it. His blood pressure is probably near the fatal level right now. I know, because I've been there!


Yeah, it is one thing to have it go down at 10 at night but to have it out of service at market open must be a very high pressure situation.


----------



## Squash500 (May 16, 2009)

The weird thing is that Easy Web and Web Broker was working perfectly at 8AM this morning Toronto time.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

0xCC said:


> Yeah, it is one thing to have it go down at 10 at night but to have it out of service at market open must be a very high pressure situation.


on the realistic side though, he probably saved alot of people money this morning.

Plus people can always phone in.
not too big of a deal in my books.


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

On a related note, has anyone found a real-time Canadian stock ticker?

That's no charge, of course...


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

There were problems yesterday too.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

My blood pressure is rising. I want to transfer new funds into our RRSP's.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

It is back up for me now....

edit: Only WebBroker seems to be back, EasyWeb is still down...


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

I heard somewhere else that it was related to the new US RSP testing haha. However there was a confirmation of some testing going on ?? 

http://www.td.com/to-our-customers/tdhelps/#psce|cid=871|lid=1|tid=001|vid=37168148
"Many of our clients are anxiously awaiting the opportunity to hold US RSP's within their investing portfolios. 
TD Direct Investing is just completing testing to ensure that there are no technical difficulties associated with the US RSP 
functionality and it will be available at the end of 2014"


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Still down for me. If true about the US RSP testing, I wish they would've done it on a Friday evening or Saturday rather than in the middle of trading day.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

leeder said:


> Still down for me. If true about the US RSP testing, I wish they would've done it on a Friday evening or Saturday rather than in the middle of trading day.


It is down for me again... I would agree that US RSP testing is something should be scheduled for a weekend or holiday, not something for a trading day... Having said that if having a day of service interruptions is what it takes to get US RSPs on TDWaterhouse that is something I'm willing to accept.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

That US RSP testing was just a joke as far as the outage goes ..... .... maybe


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

Both WebBroker and EasyWeb seem to be up for me now...


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Jon_Snow said:


> My blood pressure is rising. I want to transfer new funds into our RRSP's.


Not sure if it's up or down but you may want to consider phoning in the transfer or trade. 

Any time I've had an issue with access in the past, they've done what I wanted over the phone and charged the web transaction price (though I did make sure to start & repeat that I wanted the web price).


Cheers


----------



## garreTT (Aug 28, 2013)

Easyweb is up for me.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

One of the messages mentioned external interruptions. So it could have been a hack or a DOS attack.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

kcowan said:


> One of the messages mentioned external interruptions. So it could have been a hack or a DOS attack.


Same tune again today. Has TDW really pissed off somebody?

hboy43


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

No issues here, I've been logged into both EasyWeb and WebBroker this morning...


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Synergy said:


> No issues here, I've been logged into both EasyWeb and WebBroker this morning...


Hi:

Things flaky here. I got the external problems message trying to lo into webbroker, but could log into easyweb and then transfer to webbroker. Once in webbroker, things are misbehaving.

I just switched to the Xplornet satellite internet a week ago. I suspect TD doesn't reliably handle the delay. My email is fussy too.

hboy43


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Not a login problem, but I was checking my Portfolio Manager with TDW today, and it startled me to see Telus had dropped nearly 40% (to a stock price of about $23). But when I double checked by clicking on Telus, it had only dropped like 0.3%. Scared the bejeezus out of me...


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

^ strange, I don't use the "portfolio manager" but within my webroker account details / summary everything looks normal, including Telus.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

This was what I saw... (see attached). You can imagine my initial shock.


----------

